# Dare To Be - Rocky Horror Picture Show! (September 16th - 29th)



## StereoXGirl (Sep 16, 2008)

It's time for our next challenge! 







Our new challenge is Dare To Be - Rocky Horror Picture Show!

Chosen by MorrisonsMaenad, winner of Dare To Be - Haifa Wehbe!

Here are a few inspiration pics (please feel free to add your own!)...































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed. 

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.



*






*


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Sep 16, 2008)

GREAT theme!

I cannot waaait to see the entries!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 16, 2008)

YAY! I freakin' love this movie...here's more pix:


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2008)

haha, love rocky!

(rocky! dr scott! brad! janet!) hee hee...

can't wait to see entries!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 16, 2008)

What an awesome theme, I love Rocky Horror! I think we'll be seeing a lot of Magentas!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 16, 2008)

What a cool theme!


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey now I can do a mean Transilvania Transvestite!!!



.

Let's do the Time Warp Againnnnnn....


----------



## Darla (Sep 16, 2008)

the under the eye lashes are monstrous! can you apply false eyelashes under your eye or do they just not work that way?


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 16, 2008)

I LOVE Rocky Horror!

Can't wait to see the entries. I dunno if I'm brave enough for this one


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 16, 2008)

Great theme Morrisons... I love it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 16, 2008)

I have never heard of this b4. I'm anxious for the entries!


----------



## neysielyn (Sep 16, 2008)

this one sounds fun


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the under the eye lashes are monstrous! can you apply false eyelashes under your eye or do they just not work that way? Well last year at Walgreens I bought some false spider lashes that come with a top and bottom! They got ruined and was so sad, but I then found some at RiteAide! But yeah, you can def. do bottom lashes w/reg ones too, just apply them on upside down




And YES *LET's* do the time warp again! LoL


----------



## beautybybee (Sep 16, 2008)

great theme cant wait to see the entries i hope i can make time to enter this one i havent joined a dtb in a minute


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, this is going to be weird.


----------



## *Gigi* (Sep 17, 2008)

What an awesome theme, Ruby! I hope Ifind time to enter this one... I have taken pics for the last 2 but never had a chance to post before the deadline.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh gosh, this theme is scary lol.

and i have never ever heard of this show before.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh gosh, this theme is scary lol.and i have never ever heard of this show before.

Really? It's such a fun movie! Tim Curry looks great, especially those legs of his! LoL I'd kill to have legs like his


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 17, 2008)

Been awhile since I've seen this movie. Might have to add it to my netflix queue.


----------



## AprilDancer (Sep 17, 2008)

But can I be Janet (dammit!)?


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol AprilD, I'm sure you can be whichever character you like!


----------



## bCreative (Sep 17, 2008)

Now this one should be interesting!!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 17, 2008)

great theme with lots of makeup...lol

I've never seen that movie either, what's the name of it?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sunshine80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif great theme with lots of makeup...lol I've never seen that movie either, what's the name of it?

The Rocky Horror Picture Show.




The Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)


----------



## kcam125 (Sep 17, 2008)

this should be interesting. i have to admit though, i didn't really like the movie...i got weirded out!


----------



## LapisBlue (Sep 17, 2008)

I love this movie, we watch it every halloween, I've never done a fotd before but I will have to try!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 17, 2008)

haha nicee. Will definitely be looking forward to seeing some entries.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 17, 2008)

ooo fun! I might try this one.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 18, 2008)

I just finished...I had fun doing this theme...

My niece got scared when she saw me lol

Anyway here's my entry!.......................


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL! That's awesome!!! Great entry, Beautyfocus!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 18, 2008)

I love it Maya! Great job.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just finished...I had fun doing this theme...My niece got scared when she saw me lol

Anyway here's my entry!.......................

Wow! Awesome pics! I'm looking forward to seeing all of the other entries.


----------



## Roxie (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, Beautyfocus, your pictures are fantastic!

I'm not sure if I'll enter this one, but if I do, it will be no doubt last minute.


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 18, 2008)

Great Job as always Maya!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! That's awesome!!! Great entry, Beautyfocus! Thanks Stereo Girl and TIFF!! XOXO

Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great Job as always Maya!!!!! I love it! Aww thanks Amber! XOXO

Thanks Roxie and you should Enter!! xoxo

Thanks Melissa! I want to see more entries too!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilDancer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But can I be Janet (dammit!)? Of course you can! Haha her pix weren't posted I assume b/c she doesn't have much make up, her look is a more natural one. But if it makes you happy go for Janet, damn it





MAYAAAA! I freakin' LOVE ITTTTT! Haha, I like how you combined diff. elements of diff. characters' looks into one look

Wow Maya, I'm really impressed, and as a big Rocky Horror fan, I say you did it justice





Tim Curry would think you look FAB!

btw, pic 3 is my fav, it's hot


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Sep 18, 2008)

woooooooooooooow!

that looks absolutely AMAZING!

you have insane talent


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 18, 2008)

i really love it!


----------



## SuperVixen (Sep 18, 2008)

Man, I absolutely ADORE that movie!

I think this might be my first dare to be...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Of course you can! Haha her pix weren't posted I assume b/c she doesn't have much make up, her look is a more natural one. But if it makes you happy go for Janet, damn it





MAYAAAA! I freakin' LOVE ITTTTT! Haha, I like how you combined diff. elements of diff. characters' looks into one look

Wow Maya, I'm really impressed, and as a big Rocky Horror fan, I say you did it justice





Tim Curry would think you look FAB!

btw, pic 3 is my fav, it's hot





Morrisons Thanks a lot!! Im happy that you like it!! XOXO Cant wait to see yours!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! You look superb Maya


----------



## beautybybee (Sep 18, 2008)

ok so i want to enter but im not sure what character to do...i think i might do em all then choose later what one i want to enter can i do that??


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok so i want to enter but im not sure what character to do...i think i might do em all then choose later what one i want to enter can i do that?? Yep! Just make sure to edit the post with the pics to say which one you want once you've decided.


----------



## *Gigi* (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, beautyfocus, you did an awesome job!!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks JMG and GIGI!....I guess Im good at looking creepy lol...


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesomeness, Maya. You're gifted.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2008)

wow maya! that looks awesome! you look like a really gorgeous version of him haha!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww Thanks Celly!

Pinksugar LOL....Thanks! XOXO


----------



## cygne noir (Sep 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just finished...I had fun doing this theme...My niece got scared when she saw me lol

Anyway here's my entry!.......................

http://i38.tinypic.com/aw945z.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/2mg3995.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/w2gciw.jpg

OMG that is absolutely rockin!!!! i looove it!


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 19, 2008)

GREAT way to start this challenge, Bfocus! Well done.

You don't often see horror look that beautiful haha


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 19, 2008)

wow maya you look great! i was just thinking to myself how one could do this look in an attractive way...but you did it! (while still remaining true to the theme). Anyways, good job! I think it would be fun to try this but i'm not sure i could pull this look off very well


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you! you guys are so sweet! XOXO


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 19, 2008)

BeautyF - ohhhh you looking horroribly beautiful...hahahah tats a nice setup..i like ur 2nd pic.

this is an interesting theme..shld try it.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 19, 2008)

Maya u have done such a great job!!!Amazing!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 19, 2008)

thats cool ..kinda remind me of Amy winhouse eye liner


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BeautyF - ohhhh you looking horroribly beautiful...hahahah tats a nice setup..i like ur 2nd pic.
this is an interesting theme..shld try it.

Emmy thanks so much! You should def try it!
Thanks Choco! XOXO


----------



## katana (Sep 20, 2008)

awesome theme

maya thats a great entry to get things started. excellent mu application.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you Katana! XOXO


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see everyone else's...I hope I get the chance to enter on time!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

Excellent entires Maya!!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks you Civic!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just finished...I had fun doing this theme...My niece got scared when she saw me lol

Anyway here's my entry!.......................

http://i38.tinypic.com/aw945z.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/2mg3995.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/w2gciw.jpg

Woow really nice beautyfocus Im impressed! nice work


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice job beauty


----------



## magosienne (Sep 21, 2008)

Woah, you rock it girl !


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you all!...So sweet! I want to see entries now! lol


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 21, 2008)

LoL same here! Hopefully I'll get the chance 2morrow! I just dunno what get up to put together...I'm limited LoL.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 22, 2008)

Maya, your entry is GREAT! I love it.


----------



## Karren (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok Maya!! You look so friggin fantastic.. You make a better transvestite than I do!! Maybe I'll try to do the geeky guy instead!! Though that's a stretch for me too sometimes!! Hahahaha


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice Maya! I really love the second picture


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 22, 2008)

I took a few, kind of a spur of the moment decision. I'd like to reshoot, but here is one of them for now:


----------



## Kathy (Sep 22, 2008)

Great theme!! An oldie but a goodie!! I love Susan Sarandon's part in this movie! Cute entries so far ladies! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks ashley!!

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok Maya!! You look so friggin fantastic.. You make a better transvestite than I do!! Maybe I'll try to do the geeky guy instead!! Though that's a stretch for me too sometimes!! Hahahaha LMAO...Thanks Karren! You're too funny....Cant wait to see your entry!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 23, 2008)

Amber, hot



I loooove that corset!


----------



## McRubel (Sep 23, 2008)

Great job everyone so far!!!

I love this movie! I've got "let's do the time warp again" in my head right now!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 23, 2008)

ladies, ladies ..you all looks great XD


----------



## lolaB (Sep 23, 2008)

Great job, Maya!

I love that corset, Amber.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks lola!!

And VERY NICE Amber!


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Amber, hot



I *loooove *that corset! haha that's exactly what i was going to say. the corset is hot, i want it!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 24, 2008)

Beautyfocus &amp; Amber, you both have done an awesome job


----------



## laurafaye (Sep 24, 2008)

Excellent entries! Not a fan of Rocky Horror but great dtb theme


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 25, 2008)

Ahh Come on!! Entries man!!! Amber and I cannot be the only creepy ones here! lol


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha, you guys make such good creepy folks - it scared everyone away.

Personally, not into the theme... can't wait to see more entries though!


----------



## nibjet (Sep 25, 2008)

first time posting an entry :X I've never even done an fotd, lol. I've done Rocky Horror for years though, so I had to enter!

*edit* the second pic is my entry!


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nibjet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/fishiegopook/IMG_0187.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...k/IMG_0188.jpg

first time posting an entry :X I've never even done an fotd, lol. I've done Rocky Horror for years though, so I had to enter!

*This is excellent girl!! I love it*


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 25, 2008)

You look great Nibjet!


----------



## Jinx (Sep 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh gosh, this theme is scary lol.and i have never ever heard of this show before.

Really?NEVER heard of it?

Woowwww!! Damn it, Janet!

That's almost like saying you've never heard of Star Wars. Almost. Star Wars rank higher, but you know, the popularity of Rocky was huge to cult status.

Tim Curry, Susan Sarandon, Barry Bostwick, Meatloaf- too frikken funny.

They've had midnight showing in theaters for decades were people dress up like the characters and join in the dialogue during the movie and the older theaters that have stages in them, you can get up and act out the scenes along with the film, lol!

Back when I was a dancer, there was a girl who every Halloween would play the Time Warp for one of her sets and knew I was gonna jump on stage with her and do the dance!

"It's just a JUMP to the left! And then a step to the ri-i-i-ight!"

LOL!!

YouTube - The Time Warp!

And the Sweet Tranvestite!

Hell, Frikken YEAH! Dr. Frankenfurters (Tim Curry) entrance!

YouTube - Rocky Horror - Sweet Transvestite


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome job so far, ladies! I'm impressed!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 26, 2008)

nibjet that's hot!!! You'd so make an amazing Columbia!

I really like the 2nd pic, good make up shot


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 26, 2008)

NibJet.....AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks for the positive feedback guys.

Beautyfocus and Nibjet, you both look great and very rocky horrorish.

If I get time I will redo mine, mainly as an excuse to try some new things out I've been thinking about.

And kind of shocking that a lot here aren't too familar with Rocky Horror. Maybe it has something to do with how theaters are nowadays. Not many small ones are left and those are the ones that used to show it at midnight.

it's last minute but if anyone is close to atlantic city:

RockyCon 2008

and for ohio events:

Special Announcements

So looks like there is still a little life left in Rocky Horror, and sure there are a lot more events across the country. And wouldn't be surprised if the movie is remade with an all-star cast one day.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *amber_nation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for the positive feedback guys.
Beautyfocus and Nibjet, you both look great and very rocky horrorish.

If I get time I will redo mine, mainly as an excuse to try some new things out I've been thinking about.

And kind of shocking that a lot here aren't too familar with Rocky Horror. Maybe it has something to do with how theaters are nowadays. Not many small ones are left and those are the ones that used to show it at midnight.

it's last minute but if anyone is close to atlantic city:

RockyCon 2008

and for ohio events:

Special Announcements

So looks like there is still a little life left in Rocky Horror, and sure there are a lot more events across the country. And wouldn't be surprised if the movie is remade with an all-star cast one day.

There has actually been tlk of a remake, even using Richard O'Brien for some of the production and music but the fans around the world are NOT having it, lol!!There is a petition circulating to stop MTV's attempt to remake it.

The thing is, people can remake all the movies they want and put their twist on it and ruin THEIR versions all they want.

The original will always be the original and it will stay that way!

We know where the talent is- did you know it took 5 years to make it? They started it, ran out of money or something so prodution halted, actors went on to be bigger stars but they came back and finished the movies years later when the money was available again.

They knew it would be an awesome movie, I guess.


----------



## nibjet (Sep 26, 2008)

thank you for the nice comments!





I am so not for a remake. Especially since they're determined to do it even without Richard O'Brien's blessing! I hope it doesn't happen!


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nibjet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/fishiegopook/IMG_0187.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...k/IMG_0188.jpg

first time posting an entry :X I've never even done an fotd, lol. I've done Rocky Horror for years though, so I had to enter!

oooh very nice nibjet! i love that you did the whole outfit



I was planning to try out Columbia if i have time. not sure how well i can pull it off though...


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm saddened that not a lot of people were inspired to do this one.

What bums me out even more is that I don't think I'll get the chance to enter either





I sure will try though!


----------



## beautybybee (Sep 27, 2008)

nibjet you look awsome i dont have the time to join..good luck ladies..


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 27, 2008)

nice pictures nibjet!!!


----------



## coke (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm going to attempt this one if I have time:


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 27, 2008)

Got the chance to try some others, But of course I'm still not happy with them.

picked the first one for the challenge, since it shows the makeup better


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey gals...

I am not sure if I cld pull it off but just wanted to take the challenge. I just copied one of the inspiration pics..and here it is.....I may want to enter the 3rd pic from the left. Any help from u gals.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 28, 2008)

Yay Amber and Emmy! Great entries





Amber, you have a cool nose LoL, good job on the make up!

Emmy, cool eyeshadow. I like your hair do


----------



## FabulousCE (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok girls, this is my attempt at Dr. Frank N. Furter. I absolutley LOVE this movie and I'm going to see a live play of Rocky Horror next weekend!! yay!!!! so I seriously need help on which pic I should choose for the contest!! I tried to do the mouth curl like him, but I can't do it!






1.





2.





3.


----------



## newyorlatin (Sep 29, 2008)

I love this movie! Another great challenge would be "What ever happened to Baby Jane"


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *FabulousCE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok girls, this is my attempt at Dr. Frank N. Furter. I absolutley LOVE this movie and I'm going to see a live play of Rocky Horror next weekend!! yay!!!! so I seriously need help on which pic I should choose for the contest!! I tried to do the mouth curl like him, but I can't do it!




1. http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1222650820

2. http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1222650854

3. http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1222650880

Ooooh I love the colors! I think pic 2 is the best





Originally Posted by *newyorlatin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this movie! Another great challenge would be "What ever happened to Baby Jane" *I've written a letter to daddy, the address is heaven above*NYLatin, you're so right! I love that movie, Bette Davis is great in it. And I like how she kicks Joan Crowfard's ayuss cuz I don't like her LoL.


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay Amber and Emmy! Great entries



Amber, you have a cool nose LoL, good job on the make up!

Emmy, cool eyeshadow. I like your hair do

Thanks Ruby.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 29, 2008)

wow fabulous! you look amazing! I esp. love the lips! they totally look like frankenfurter!


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay Amber and Emmy! Great entries



Amber, you have a cool nose LoL, good job on the make up!

Emmy, cool eyeshadow. I like your hair do

Nibjet - you look very hotyhorror.
Amber - very nice.

Fabulos - everything pops out against ur skin tone.

Thanks morrison.


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 29, 2008)

good to see so many new entries! anyways, i finally found some time to do this.....i'm not super happy with how it turned out. obviously, i am not naturally pale, and even though i was *trying* not to put on too much white...looks like i failed. oops. haha it was a messy process. i look a bit like a clown mixed with geisha or something...eh oh well. i thought it would be fun to do and might as well post. also, didn't exactly have the right clothes so i decided to improvise


----------



## nibjet (Sep 29, 2008)

jelici that's awesome! what did you use to cover your eyebrows?


----------



## Karren (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome entries so far!! Guess I put it off too long and don't have time!!


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Jelici! I like the pale skin and the eyebrows look really rocky horrorish


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Today's the last day to enter, ladies and gents!





If anyone would like to enter but has not gotten the chance yet, please be sure to get your entry in by 11:59 PM EDT tonight!

Also, if you have entered but have not mentioned which entry you would like entered in the voting poll, please indicate which picture you'd like used in your post with your images.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 29, 2008)

Jelica, that's so pretty! I love the colors


----------



## FabulousCE (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanx Morrison, Pinksugar, and Emmy. Jelici, your makeup is amazing!

I'm going to use this picture as my entry.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 30, 2008)

YAY! So I blew off my time for my online class LoL (who cares, I always participate, and it won't hurt to skip it once). I'm amazed that I actually had some Magenta-like clothing to help pull this off! I wish my hair would've came out frizzier (cuz I have frizzy hair and I didn't even add conditioner!), but I'm pretty happy w/the results. Pic 5 is my entry


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 30, 2008)

wow! everyone looks amazing! I'm so impressed! it will be so difficult to vote!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 30, 2008)

I love it! I'm jonesing to go see the movie again and I haven't seen it in a very long time!


----------

